# Zwei Wochen Friedfisch & Karpfen im Park Sandur!



## l00kus (13. Juni 2016)

Zurück aus dem Sandur Parc ... hier mal mein Erfahrungsbericht.

Geplant hatte ich eine Rute auf Friedfisch (hauptsächlich Brasse) und eine weitere Rute für einen schicken Karpfen. Dazu wurden zwei 10L Eimer Futter mitgenommen, um entsprechende Spots anzulegen. Die Tiefe betrug max. 3m und das Wasser war grünlich-braun und leicht klar.
*
Das Grundfutter*
Zwei unterschiedliche "Geschmacksrichtungen" aus Basis einer Partikelmischung aus Weizen, Hanf/Rösthanf, Leinsamen, süßen Maispellets und "echten" Mais wurden vorbereitet. Für die Karpfen den "größeren" bzw. härteren Mais (Futtermais, gekocht) und geschredderten Mais + Dosenmais für die Brassen. Beide Eimer mit etwas Zuckerrübenmelasse ergänzt. Diese wurden dann noch mit unterschiedlichen Geschmäckern aufgepeppt!

Für die Karpfen haben ich das Futter etwas gären lassen, d.h. eine schön, stinkende Mischung von Partikeln ist entstanden. Diese wurde noch mit einem Karpfen Lockstoff (aus der Tüte ergänzt) und fertig war das Grundfutter. Beim Friedfisch entschied ich mich zu etwas fruchtigem, d.h. eine Tüte Tutti-Frutti und etwas Buskuitmehl in den Eimer und diesen habe ich nicht "ziehen" lassen. Diese stank dann nicht, sondern war ziemlich fruchtig und leicht süß 

Weiterhin hatte ich mir noch Boilies mitgenommen, mit welchen ich einen dritten Spot erstellen wollte. Es handelte sich um 10-15 mm Boilies einer ziemlich stinken Geschmacksrichtung, schimpf sich: Monster Carb. Passende Dips hatte ich noch in den Rucksack geworfen, fertig!

_*Die Spots*_
Ganz klassisch wollte ich einfach links, rechts und mittig dem Ufer zum gemieteten Ferienhaus jeweils einen Spot anlegen: Süß (links) - Boilie (mittig) - Stinkend (rechts) Anfangen wollte ich mit einem 20 gr. Feeder, einem kurzen Fluocarbon Pellet-Rig (10-15 cm) und einem 4-6 Haken. Dabei blieb es dann auch hauptsächlich.

Eigentlich ziemlich einfach! ... anfangs dachte ich noch, dass dies ein guter Plan wäre. Übersah ich jedoch das Problem, dass die Boilies und das stinkende Grundfutter eigentlich eine identische Variante sind: beide Varianten stinken! Also entschied ich mich am rechten Spot mit weiteren Hailbutpellets und Hanfpellets (größe Dinger, ca. 8 Stunden haltbar) zu füttern, um dann mit (predrilled bloody) Hailbuttpellets (ca. 8-10mm) am Haar zu angeln. Einfaches dunkles Futter mit etwas Karpfen-Lockstoff (identisch mit dem Grundfutter) wurden angemischt und entsprechend auf den inline Feeder angebracht.

Bei dem Friedfisch-Spot wollte ich mit groben Erdbeerfutter (das Tutti-Frutti Zeug war irgendwie ziemlich "erdbeerig") und ein paar Maden anfangen. 
_*
Erfahrungen der ersten Woche*_
Boilies fütterte ich zuerst nur an (halbierte 10-15mm Stücke) und legte dort keine Rute ab. Ich habe ca. 1,5 Hände voll täglich angefüttert und wollte in der folgenden Woche eine weit aus geringere Menge im PVA-Sack, direkt in der Nähe der Montage auslegen. Daher war in der ersten Woche nur die inline Feeder Montage auf beiden Spots interessant.

Beim Maggot-Clip mit einem Madenbündel blieb es die ersten zwei Tage sehr ruhig (beide Spots). Bis auf leichte Zupfer (max. 3 Stück), blieben die Bissanzeiger leise. Grundsätlichen wollten irgendwie nur kleinere Fische auf Maden, am 12er Haken an der Stipprute beißen. Ich schob dies am ersten Tag auf die kurze Anfütterungszeit, wurde nach einem Wechsel auf einen Wurm ... eines Besseren belehrt! Binnen von zwei Minuten piepste der Bissanzeige am fruchtigem Spot und die Rute verbog sich ordentlich. Fazit: Brasse, 52 cm! Sauber gehakt, Köder nicht verschluckt!

Der Hailbutt-Spot wurde anschließend auch mit mit einer Pellet+Wurm Kombi befischt! Dort war es meistens sehr "spaßig", denn ständig gab es Bisse! Vermutlich anfangs nur Schnurschwimmer, aber ein gutes Zeichen, dass sich der Brassenschwarm dort aufhält und das Futter annimmt. Dies sollte sich bestätigen und so bissen teilweise innerhalb einer Stunde bis zu 3 Brassen (ca. 2x 30er, 1x 52er) auf eine Montage von Forelli Softpellet, inkl. Forelli Dip und einem Teig aus den eingeweichten Hanf+Hailbutt Pellets! Den Hanf+Hailbutt Teig musste ich strecken und wähle Rösthanf-/Maispellets und weißes Toastbrot  ... Super! Die Wahl von Hailbutt und Forelli war ein voller Erfolg! Scopex, Robin Red, Knoblauch oder Käse waren nicht so wirklich erfolgreich.

Am "fruchtigem Spot" waren die Fische auch aktiv, aber definitiv nicht so stark, wie am Hailbutt-Platz. Die "fruchtigen" Brassen waren im Durchschnitt auch etwas kleiner! Ingesamt konnte ich ca. 15 Brassen innerhalb der 5 Tage fangen. Es waren ein paar größere Exemplare dabei, oftmals auch 30-40 cm Fische. Habe hauptsächlich ab 12-15/16 Uhr und abends ab 18-23 Uhr geangelt.
*
Erfahrungen der zweiten Woche*
Ab einer Temperatur von 27/28 Grad beißt nix mehr, überhaupt nix! Die vorherigen Tage war es max. 26 Grad warm, so dass man noch relativ gut fangen konnte. Leide hatte ich keine Möglichkeit den Luftdruck zu beobachten, so dass man anhand dieser Werte ein Fazit ziehen könnte. Die ganze Nacht, egal auf welche Montage, ging nix. Erst in den Morgenstunden konnte man einige Erfolge verbuchen, d.h. ab 06:30 Uhr gab es erste Fische! 

Der Boilie Spot bliebt die ganze Woche ruhig! Ich habe alles probiert: Scopex, Robin Red, Scopex+Krill, Boilies im PVA direkt am Haken, Boilies halbiert, Boilies gemahlen, "spezielle Karpfenpellets" und einen Teig aus Boilies/Karpfenlockstoff zusätzlich als Futter im Feeder eingebracht ... Boilies gedipped, dann mit Lockstoff beschichtet. Nix, Nada! PopUp Montagen mit neon grün, gelb, rosa Mais. Boilie halbiert und mit künstilchem Mais ausbalanciert, damit dieser auf dem Grund aufrecht nach oben steht, aber nicht wie eine PopUp-Montage schwimmt und trotzdem die Lockstoffe aus dem Inneren sofort freigibt. Eine Maiskette mit zwei Stücken Hartmais und künstilchem Mais, inkl. aller Hand Dip-Kombinationen blieben erfolglos. Alles nochmals als Chod-Rig! ... nix! Maggot-Clips, Kombis aus Made & Wurm interessierten nur die Brassen! 






















Erstaunlich bleibt, dass an dem Boilie-Spot die Enten/Enteriche gefressen haben! ... auch wenn sich den ganzen Tag lang keine Ente hat blicken lassen, so gab es keinen einzigen Biss auf den Karpfenruten! Sobald man den inline Feeder dort abgelegt hat, biss eine Brasse! Mein persönliches Fazit ist, dass an dieser Stelle einfach keine Karpfen vorbeiziehen. Es gibt wenig grüne Fläche (kein Kraut, minimal Wasserpflanzen) und direkte Sonne ohne Schatten... vllt. ist dies ein Grund?!
*
Zu den Montagen, etwas detaillierter*
Auf meinen Grundangeln benutze ich stets eine 3-fach geflochtene grüne Schnur (0.18er), an welche ich ein ca. 5m langes Tück einer eine 0.14-0.16er Fluocarbon Schnur knote. Die Montage wird mittels eines sinkenden Lead-Core (1.2-2m) in der Farbe des Bodens vergänzt, auf welche dann ein inline Feeder mit Rig oder direkt ein Chod-Rig mit Gewicht (teilweise inkl. Futterkorb) aufgezogen wird. 

Habe fast jede erdenkliche Montage probiert: PopUp Boilie/Pellet (Forelli, Zucki, Leber), 2xMais + künstlicher Mais in neon grün, gelb, rosa, etc. Weiterhin habe ich Boilies mit Scopex / Robin Red gedippt, danach mit Pulver beschichtet, etc. Als wirklich sinnvoll würde ich die folgenden zwei Montagen bezeichnen:



inline Feeder (15-20gr), max. 15 cm Pellet-Rig, 6er Haken
Kleinere Haken wurden vollständig verschluckt -> nervig!
PopUp, d.h. Wurm auf dem Haken
Pellet steht bzw. schwebt leicht durch neon grünes künstliches Maiskorn aufrecht.
 
inline Feeder als Chod-Rig, max. 10 cm Pellet-Rig, 6er Haken
Wurm am Haken
Pellet nicht als PopUp, sondern auf Grund liegend
 


_*Fazit*_
Ich kann keinesfalls sagen, dass man dort keine Fische fängt! Bin jetzt nicht der "große" Karpfenangeler, mache mir nur ein paar der Techniken aus diesem Bereich zu Nutzen und angeln eigentlich alles, was gerade Lust hat meinen Köder zu fressen  

Als Stippfischer hat man dort definitv seinen Spaß, d.h. mit etwas süßem Dosenmais, etwas Biskuitfutter und Vanille/Honig Lockstoff, konnte ich ca. 12 Fischlein (alles kleine Köderfische) innerhalb einer Stunde verhaften. Leider greift meine Theorie der warmen Temp. auch hier, so dass ab 27/28 Grad fast nix mehr geht.

Ein "Method Feeder" Mensch wird dort auch Spaß haben ... alles andere sind nur Experimente 











_*Nochmals als Übersicht ...*_


Keine Bisse ab Einbruch der Dämmerung. Nur noch auf Pose mit einer Tiefe bis max. 1.5m konnte man ein paar kleinere Fische überlisten.
Ab 28 Grad zeigten sich (vermutlich) Raubfische auf der Oberfläche in der Nähe der Spots, keine Bisse mehr auf Grund. Vermutlich suchen die Brassen Schatten auf.
Auf Mini-PopUp-Boilies (8 mm) mit der Geschmacksrichtung Erdbeere, auf einen vorbereiteten Spot mit Tutti-Frutti/Erdbeermix und groben Grundfutter (auch Erdbeere) ging nix. Noch nicht mal ein Zupfen!
Soft (Haken-)Pellets funktionieren am Haar bestens!
Soft (Haken-)Pellets als PopUp-Montage mit einem Wurm, grünem neon Maiskorn, minimal über Grund bzw. auf dem Grund stehen ... funktioniert Gut!
Maiskette als PopUp brachte keine Bisse
Zucki als Pellet, mit Dip & Co. .... überhaupt nicht interessant
Scopex, Robin Red, Krill & Co. ... alles nicht interessant
Hailbutt und Forelli mögen die Fische besonders gern!


_*Fehler *... vllt. hilft es euch!_
- klassischer Fehler? Den Köder direkt beim Anfüttern ausbringen, d.h. Pellets ins Futter mischen
- Spots genau markieren
- alles viel einfacher gestalten, nicht so viel über die Intelligenz von Fischen und deren Geschmäckern nachdenken 



Würde mich über Feedback freuen, bin nämlich erst ca. 8 Monate nach ca. 15 Jahren Pause erneut dabei.


Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Zwei Wochen Friedfisch & Karpfen im Park Sandur!*

Klasse Bericht, recht herzlichen Dank dafür!


----------



## Franky (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Zwei Wochen Friedfisch & Karpfen im Park Sandur!*

Das sind doch (für die regionalen Umstände hier ) traumhafte Brassen! Cooler Bericht. Ich kriege gerade Bock auf Feedern und Fischfrikas.... :q


----------



## Minimutze (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Zwei Wochen Friedfisch & Karpfen im Park Sandur!*

Guten abend nach Duisburg. ...
Vielen herzlichen Dank für deinen Bericht zum Parc Sandur. 
Sagst du uns welche Hausnummer du hattest?
Damit wir uns ungefähr vorstellen können welches Gebiet du dir besichtigen hast?
Lg aus Essen.


----------

